

Murder victim's father: random bad acts are the price of a free society - yummyfajitas
http://hotair.com/archives/2011/01/10/video-slain-girls-father-says-attack-the-price-of-a-free-society/

======
fuzzythinker
"Video no longer available"

Transcript from googling[1]:

    
    
      "You can't solve problems with guns." 
      "We don't need any more restrictions in our society..." 
      "If maybe the gunman had some friends and family around him prior to this, this wouldn't have happened." 
      "I think there's always going to be random acts... but our family believes there is a lot of good people out there... If we live in a country like the United States where we're freer than anyone else, we're subject to things like this happening... and that's the price we have to pay."
    

[1] <http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread649110/pg1>

------
gleenn
Major respect for that guy.

------
jhrobert
Question is, who is ready to pay the price?

~~~
burgerbrain
It is thinking contrary to this man's words that cause the general public to
say things like _"Sure being x-rayed at the airport is invasive, but it's
better than the alternatives"_.

We should never give up freedoms because of random and incredibly rare acts of
violence.

~~~
bherms
"Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary
Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." -- Ben Franklin

~~~
billswift
And they will end up with neither, probably dragging the rest of us down with
them.

------
guelo
That is way too high a price to pay for the freedom of mentally unstable
people to have access to guns.

~~~
anamax
> That is way too high a price to pay for the freedom of mentally unstable
> people to have access to guns.

The police had plenty of opportunities to do something about that, and decided
not to. (It's unclear whether that was due to his mother's political
connections.)

